# Procrastinator doesn't do anything :/



## Bobbyd67 (Aug 14, 2020)

I have seen a couple of post having issues with the circuit... Also found out on other forums how hard it is apparently go get this circuit to do it's thing :/ I tried a lot of diffrent jfets the 2sk30a I have range from Id 0.44ma VG .031v to .66ma and .43v.
Tried also 5457 and, tried 2n5952 too, bending the legs on those one and every time turning the trimpot just a bit trying to find any kind of swell. Always had the sens pot at 1/4 rotation and attack to max but never was able to get it to swell :/

I also tried using a lm741 opamp and switching the non transistors with 2n3904 like the byoc version, but it made no change.

I will try and post pics and voltages this weekend but in the meanwhile, if any of you had similar symptoms on your builds and found solutions please share your findings ^^

From what I've read the jet selection is key but I have no clue what range I need for this circuit :/

Thanks !


----------



## Jbanks (Aug 18, 2020)

I surprised it didn’t work with actual 2SK30A transistor. That seems to be the common issues most of us have getting it to work. Still looking for real ones myself to try again!


----------



## dmnCrawler (Aug 18, 2020)

Its procrastinating and will do it later.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Aug 30, 2020)

Well finally got some measurements !

Ic: 
1=0.12
2=4.5
3=4.5
4=0
5=0.12
6=4.5
7=7.2
8=0

Transistors from left to right on the board

Q1 9.15  4.0  3.6
Q2 5.6. 5.04. 5.6
Q3 9.15. 7.36. 7.12
Q4 5.75. 3.9. 3.4. 
Q5. 5.55. The 2 other pins fluctuate from 2v to 0v when picking the Strings
Q6 5.55.  2V to 0V like the one above.

And here's a pic of the board. Also I had 2 types of 2sk30a, the Y suffix and the GR one and I get the same no effect pedal/internal trimpot. I do get slight noisy gate when the sens knob is at 0 but no swell what so ever. Hope someone can. Help me out in this one !!!


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Sep 8, 2020)

Well I finally got mine working!
While looking around the web for help I found this blog post https://chrisjuby.com/projects/slow-gear-guitar-pedal-clone/.

Turns out the problem was the 10k resistor in front of the trimpot,r23. Lowering it to a 1k enable me to finally get some swell! The post has got a couple of other mods but I got it working just by changing the resistor .

Hope this can help out someone else having problems with this circuit !!!


----------

